# Calentar agua sin electrificarla con resistencia térmica



## Jadacuor (Jun 6, 2010)

Resulta que tengo que calentar 40 litros de agua, ya intente con un calentador de los que utilizan en los salones de belleza para manicure y pedicure, pero resulta que la resistencia no viene aislada eléctricamente, por tanto el agua queda electrificada; también utilice uno de acuario, pero se demora muchísimo tiempo; construí uno siguiendo el principio del calentador de acuario, para ello utilice una probeta, una resistencia térmica y arena,. la resistencia térmica que encontré fue de 600W y utilice como 40cm y esta media 40 ohmios mas o menos.... el problema se presento al momento de sellar la probeta, le puse un tapón de caucho, pero el aire que quedo dentro, hizo que en 10 minuto se saliera el tapón por la presión al ser sumergido. ademas la resistencia se quemó.... por esta razón acudo a ustedes buscando alguna idea para calentar el agua...


de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Dano (Jun 6, 2010)

Ehm... probaste una resistencia de calentador de agua de los que se utilizan para ducharse, por aquí se conocen como "calefon" "termofón" pero supongo que son marcas...


----------



## Jadacuor (Jun 6, 2010)

gracias por la pronta respuesta......no lo había escuchado pero mirando las imágenes en google se ve que es muy grande, la idea es utilizarlo en un acuario, por ello lo importante de que este aislado eléctricamente.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 6, 2010)

La idea de la resistencia adentro del tubo está buena. Se me ocurre que busques algún aceite *no conductor* (las bobinas de auto vienen llenas con uno, por ejemplo) y que tenga un coeficiente de dilatación bajo. Con eso rellenás el tubo y ponés el tapón correspondiente (tiene que aguantar el posible cambio de presión y la temperatura).

Inclusive, si lo aislás por adentro con un rollito de mica o algo por el estilo, podés usar un tubito de metal, mejor conductor del calor y no se raja fácil con los shocks térmicos.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2010)

hola es como te han recomendado.
el analisis es asi:

40 litros ?? 
como un calefon o algo asi:
vas a la ferreteria y preguntas por resistencias de repuesto para calefon o termotanque electrico .

ojo ......tenes que ponerle termostato o algun control, sino en un rato tenes sopa de pescado ........


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 6, 2010)

Y cual es el problema para no usar directamente un calefactor de acuario que además tienen termostato ?


----------



## Jadacuor (Jun 6, 2010)

> vas a la ferreteria y preguntas por resistencias de repuesto para calefon o termotanque electrico .


esas vienen aisladas electricamente?



> tenes que ponerle termostato o algun control, sino en un rato tenes sopa de pescado


pienso hacer control pi



> Y cual es el problema para no usar directamente un calefactor de acuario que además tienen termostato



se demora muchisimo en calentar, el termostato no lo necesito porque voy a hacer control pi, y necesito una respuesta rapida al cambio de temperatura y ademas que el error en estado estable sea bajo

esto fue lo que quedo del calentador que hice con la probeta


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2010)

si , vienen aisladas, son para usar seres humanos .

igual 40 litros no es una bestia, fijate realmente que potencia necesitas y luego veras si podes usar un trafo de aislacion si el tema de la aislacion te preocupa mucho mucho .


----------



## Jadacuor (Jun 6, 2010)

> si , vienen aisladas, son para usar seres humanos .
> 
> igual 40 litros no es una bestia, fijate realmente que potencia necesitas y luego veras si podes usar un trafo de aislacion si el tema de la aislacion te preocupa mucho mucho .



podrias subir una imagen para saber como es el calentador, que dimensiones mas o menos, y algunas caracteristicas de los mas comunes..... gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 6, 2010)

jairo cuero dijo:


> se demora muchisimo en calentar, el termostato no lo necesito porque voy a hacer control pi, y *necesito una respuesta rapida al cambio de temperatura* y ademas que el error en estado estable sea bajo


 
Si querés calentar más rápido está perfecto usar más potencia. 
Pero si querés respuesta rápida ante las variaciones tenés que agregar *un agitador*. 
Si no, vas a tener 95° contra el calefactor y 30° en el extremo mas alejado del recipiente.


----------



## Jadacuor (Jun 6, 2010)

> Si querés calentar más rápido está perfecto usar más potencia.
> Pero si querés respuesta rápida ante las variaciones tenés que agregar un agitador.
> Si no vas a tener 95° contra el calefactor y 30° en el extremo mas alejado del recipiente.



ese es otro problema al que le estoy buscando solucion, pense en un agitador pero este debe revolver el agua sin enfriarla..... hasta el momento no he hecho ninguna prueba de ello, estoy en la etapa de conseguir el calentador o fabricar uno


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 6, 2010)

con solo 40 litros ,un calefactor de  100 watt es mas que suficiente ,esta diseñado para que los peces no les cambie rápidamente la temperatura,estimo unas 2 o 3 ya levanta temperatura y luego una ves estabilizada ya no es problema.
en caso de necesidad extrema coloco 4 calefactores y  listo levanta temperatura rápido 
pc:
el calculo correcto es de 1 watt x litro de agua ,en tu caso con un calefactor de 75wat es mas que suficiente.pero si compras uno de 300 watt en no mas de una hora ya tienes unos 27 grados, y eso si que ya es rápido 
saludos  
pd:
en emergencias podes calentar el agua con microondas ,con cuidado,la pecera sin peces,es por si tienes que mudar a los peces rápidamente ,cosa no  recomendable 
para el agitador una bomba la mas chica que consigas esta bien (esas de fuentes feng,chu)
saludos


----------



## Jadacuor (Jun 6, 2010)

> La idea de la resistencia adentro del tubo está buena. Se me ocurre que busques algún aceite no conductor (las bobinas de auto vienen llenas con uno, por ejemplo) y que tenga un coeficiente de dilatación bajo. Con eso rellenás el tubo y ponés el tapón correspondiente (tiene que aguantar el posible cambio de presión y la temperatura).
> 
> Inclusive, si lo aislás por adentro con un rollito de mica o algo por el estilo, podés usar un tubito de metal, mejor conductor del calor y no se raja fácil con los shocks térmicos.



lo del aceite como seria? meter la resistencia en el tubo con arena y aceite? o solo con aceite?



> en caso de necesidad extrema coloco 4 calefactores y listo levanta temperatura rápido


 ahi entra un factor importante: el dinero, uno solo cuesta 30 mil pesos colombianos, unos 15 dolares USD.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 6, 2010)

Para el agitador puedes usar un filtro de cascada... que toma el agua, la purifica y la suelta en forma de cascada... obvio tiene algo de enfriamiento al liberarla... 

La otra opcion es poner lo que en mexico se conoce como cabeza de poder, que no es mas que una bomba sumergida que se conecta a un tubo que recicla el agua desde el fondo usando las piedras como filtro...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 6, 2010)

jairo cuero dijo:


> lo del aceite como seria? meter la resistencia en el tubo con arena y aceite? o solo con aceite?


Serviría cualquiera de las opciones, pero si es para una pecera...
Olvidate de cosas potentes y andá por las potencias que te dijeron ya más arriba. A los peces no les gustan los cambios tan bruscos de temperatura.

Saludos


----------



## Jadacuor (Jun 6, 2010)

> Para el agitador puedes usar un filtro de cascada... que toma el agua, la purifica y la suelta en forma de cascada... obvio tiene algo de enfriamiento al liberarla...



gracias chico!! esa idea esta buena.... aunque me preocupa todavia lo del calentador


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 6, 2010)

jairo cuero dijo:


> ese es otro problema al que le estoy buscando solucion, pense en un agitador pero este debe revolver el agua sin enfriarla.....


 Pero de donde sacaste que el agitador te enfría el agua ? ? ?

Lo que te enfría el agua son la pérdida de calor por las paredes del recipiente, el agitador sólo hace que la temperatura sea uniforme.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 6, 2010)

> ahí entra un factor importante: el dinero, uno solo cuesta 30 mil pesos colombianos, unos 15 dolares USD.


si por acá están también por esos valores 
una resistencia de calefon ya  viene aislada,aunque el cobre que recubre la resistencia no se que efecto pueda tener en los peces (contaminante)
una plancha ,podes hacer correr agua por una plancha (de esas que tiran vapor)con la bomba y la plancha ya tiene termostato ¡


----------



## Dano (Jun 6, 2010)

Una resistencia de calefón mas una bomba de acuario que circule el agua dentro de la pecera y listo....

Y la resistencia de calefón si está aislada electricamente sino no estaría vivo...


----------



## Jadacuor (Jun 6, 2010)

> Pero de donde sacaste que el agitador te enfría el agua ? ? ?



bueno eso solo lo pense...



> una plancha ,podes hacer correr agua por una plancha (de esas que tiran vapor)con la bomba y la plancha ya tiene termostato ¡



lo de la plancha lo pense pero desbaratandola y utilizar la placa de metal, aunque tocaria aislar la parte donde se conecta la resistencia a la red electrica. la prueba que hice mostro que estaba aislada electricamente la placa, lo cual es logico o si no pasaria corriente al tocarla cuando se esta planchando


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 6, 2010)

ases un soporte par que la plancha quede suspendida arriba de la pecera y con la bomba le apuntas el chorro de agua a la plancha,(no es muy estético ,mala idea)
asta mañana 
saludos


----------



## Jadacuor (Jun 6, 2010)

> Serviría cualquiera de las opciones, pero si es para una pecera...
> Olvidate de cosas potentes y andá por las potencias que te dijeron ya más arriba. A los peces no les gustan los cambios tan bruscos de temperatura.



le medi la resistencia al aceite de cocina y marco infinito, aunque creo que ese no serviria por su punto de ebullicion (eso creo), el de las bobinas debe soportar mas temperatura

lo de cambios bruscos de temperatura realmente no interesa porque no van a haber peces!!!  es para un proyecto de la universidad y como toca probarlo alla, el profesor va a  variar el set de un extremo al otro para ver si funciona o no el control, por tanto el tiempo de respuesta debe ser rapido, ademas piensa evaluar el mas optimo, esto es tiempo de levantamiento, sobrepaso maximo, tiempo de establecimiento


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 6, 2010)

jairo cuero dijo:


> l...lo de cambios bruscos de temperatura realmente no interesa porque no van a haber peces!!!  es para un proyecto de la universidad y como toca probarlo alla, el profesor va a  variar el set de un extremo al otro para ver si funciona o no el control, por tanto el tiempo de respuesta debe ser rapido, ademas piensa evaluar el mas optimo, esto es tiempo de levantamiento, sobrepaso maximo, tiempo de establecimiento


Y se puede saber porque no empezaste diciendo diciendo esto? 

Andate a una ferretería y comprate una resistencia de repuesto para calefón (o como los llamen en Colombia ) eléctrico de ~25 litros.  Encima son baratas.


----------



## Jadacuor (Jun 6, 2010)

> Andate a una ferretería y comprate una resistencia de repuesto para calefón (o como los llamen en Colombia ) eléctrico de ~25 litros. Encima son baratas.



si sumerjo la resistencia para calefon dentro del agua debo aislarla elctricamente para no elctrificar el agua o ya viene aislada?


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 7, 2010)

jairo cuero dijo:


> si sumerjo la resistencia para calefon dentro del agua debo aislarla elctricamente para no elctrificar el agua o ya viene aislada?


Son un tubo con la resistencia aislada dentro.
http://www.bonomi-resistencias.com.ar/resistenciastermotanqueycalefon.htm


Resistencias para calentamiento hay de todo tipo 
http://www.ohmmica.com.ar/resist.htm
http://www.casaastri-sa.com.ar/resistencias.html
Solamente que sólo son baratas y las comprás en cualquier ferretería cuando son repuesto de electrodoméstico (caso calefón barato).


----------



## fernandob (Jun 7, 2010)

si queres calentamiento parejo y el volumen es grande y queres evitar usar  "varias " cosas como ser bombas y artilugios posibles de fallas ycomplejos  .
recorda que varias R en // hacen lo mismo que una sola R . de igual potencia que la suma de las otras.
y las distribuis en el fondo o como quieras con lo cual logras que la cosa se tueste parejo  .

es mas, asi, usando varias R . podes ver que conseguis de baja tension y chau problema de que te electrocutes (bueh.. a menos que quieras que la opcion de electrocutar al profe este vigente  ).


----------



## Jadacuor (Jun 7, 2010)

gracias a todos por sus respuestas, compre un calentador de los que me dice eduardo como el de la figura, dice ser de 1000W y ahi lo tengo calentando, se esta tardando un poco y creo que tendre que utilizar dos tal como lo dice fernandob.... ademas, en efecto estan completamente aislados...

otra duda que tengo es acerca del sensor, para evitarme el problema de aislar el lm35 pienso utilizar un sensor de temperatura de auto, estos son de coeficiente de temperatura negativo, es bastante lineal solo que hay que acondicionar la señal y pues ahi voy a avanzando en eso, pero quisiera saber si es mas facil aislar el lm35 que ya viene calibrado a grados centigrados que ponernme a acondicionar este tipo de sensor.....
muchas gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 7, 2010)

Para hacer la sonda con el LM35 te buscás un tubito de cobre o bronce de la pared mas delgada posible y que el LM entre justito. Para tapar el extremo  soldás un taco de cobre o bronce (o un tornillo de bronce). Te conviene que en el fondo haya un poco de grasa siliconada.

Esto bien hecho es con un tubo de acero inoxidable mas cabezal con la bornera.



​


----------



## Jadacuor (Jun 7, 2010)

gracias eduardo, estoy buscando el tubito de cobre... lo mas probable es que tenga que utilizar cable blindado para conectar el lm35 verdad?


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 7, 2010)

Supongo que eso lo vas a tener cerca ( < 2m ) por lo que no haría falta ningún cable especial, aunque por norma es preferible siempre que los sensores lleven cable mallado y de buena calidad ( por la resistencia mecánica).


----------



## curiqueo (Jun 11, 2010)

mmm viendo tu pregunta de como calentar el agua de un acuario... te recomiendo una resistencia que ocupan para descongelar las tuberias en refrigeracion, estas dichas resistencias van dentro del tubo... mmm en este momento no recuerdo como se llaman pero las puedes googlear para encontrarlas... espero ser de gran ayuda..


----------



## Jadacuor (Jun 11, 2010)

bueno, solo queria compartir con ustedes las fotos del acuario que estaba desarrollando con control PI y agradecerles a todos por sus respuestas, en verdad fueron de mucha ayuda, gracias


----------



## Dano (Jun 11, 2010)

jairo cuero dijo:


> bueno, solo queria compartir con ustedes las fotos del acuario que estaba desarrollando con control PI y agradecerles a todos por sus respuestas, en verdad fueron de mucha ayuda, gracias



Felicitaciones por el proyecto


----------



## fernandob (Jun 11, 2010)

a la mier......................
si yo soy un pez y vivo en ese acuario que tiene esas brutas resistencias no podria dormir:
cada vez que escucho que se encienden (por que no me extrañaria que hagan ruido y burbujeo pronto ) pondria esta cara  y rezaria :
que no se ponga en corto el triac........ que no se pegue el rele ......... que no falle la electronica.
sino...........sopa .


----------



## Jadacuor (Jun 12, 2010)

> a la mier......................
> si yo soy un pez y vivo en ese acuario que tiene esas brutas resistencias no podria dormir:
> cada vez que escucho que se encienden (por que no me extrañaria que hagan ruido y burbujeo pronto ) pondria esta cara  y rezaria :
> que no se ponga en corto el triac........ que no se pegue el rele ......... que no falle la electronica.
> sino...........sopa .



jejeje, la resistencias son un poco grandes pero fue las unicas que consegui en mi ciudad (en la que no se consigue nada) pero no hacen ruido ni burbujeo; y recuerde que yo habia dicho que no habian peces era mas para mostrar el control PI analogico.... 

PD: no pretendia que las resistencias pasaran desapercibidas, solo que calentaran.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 12, 2010)

> a la mier......................
> si yo soy un pez y vivo en ese acuario que tiene esas brutas resistencias no podria dormir:
> cada vez que escucho que se encienden (por que no me extrañaria que hagan ruido y burbujeo pronto ) pondria esta cara  y rezaria :
> que no se ponga en corto el triac........ que no se pegue el rele ......... que no falle la electronica.
> sino...........sopa .


   

Que vamos a comer????

Sushi....

-------
No se podria  poner por fuera del vidrio, si es muy riegoso no
 incluso el dejar la casa sola.... Agua/electricodad malo....malo...

Edito:

Utiliza una pared con vidrio templado podria ser una opcion....


----------



## Dano (Jun 12, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Que vamos a comer????
> 
> Sushi....
> 
> ...




En ese caso se tendría que usar otro tipo de resistencias, porque las de calefón se funden cuando no están sumergidas.

Saludos


----------

